# dogs for sale



## dogrunner (Jun 27, 2010)

i have a **** dog and a beagle that need new homes. dont want to make money on them just what to see them go to someone that will hunt them **** hound will run and tree **** right now beable needs work she is young.


----------



## beaglet (Nov 22, 2009)

What are you asking for them? What part of Michigan are you in?

I raise beagles so I COULD get it going if its gonna run.



Tony


----------



## misupercooner (Nov 14, 2009)

Doggrun sent u a pm a few days ago
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

